# lensbaby macro!



## frommrstomommy

got my macro kit today and immediately ran out to the backyard to play a little. I am hooked!! I cannot wait to play more. not super exciting stuff but just sharing my excitement  lol

old lensbaby 2.0 model 

1


CBC_3061 by Bonnie Craig, on Flickr

2


CBC_3064 by Bonnie Craig, on Flickr

3


CBC_3065 by Bonnie Craig, on Flickr

4


CBC_3070 by Bonnie Craig, on Flickr


----------



## Overread

Nice looks fun and great results!


----------



## jcdeboever

Looks like a winner.


----------



## frommrstomommy

thanks x2!

one more from this morning:



CBC_3062 by Bonnie Craig, on Flickr


----------



## Drive-By-Shooter

look forward to seeing more!


----------



## Derrel

Nice work! I like the Lensbaby line of effects lenses. As you can see, the lensbaby 2.0 model has a pretty sharp central image, with fuzzy sides. The Lensbaby Original was wayyyyyyyy fuzzeir, and had a TON more chromatic aberration and spherical aberration, and was way,way different.

Keep in mind that something like a $10 cheap 2x teleconverter (manual focus type, pawn shop special) in Nikon F mount, can turn the Lensbaby 2.0 into a kind of *effects telephoto soft-focus lens*! Something to keep in mind!


----------



## gnagel

Very nice...I like the selective focus of these colorful images.

Glenn


----------



## OGsPhotography

Extension tubes? You mentioned macro kit, I'm not sure what that is.


----------



## snowbear

OP hasn't been here for a couple months.  To me, "macro kit" means extensions tubes or close-up filters.


----------



## OGsPhotography

SOrry noticed they were gone after the fact. 

Thinking about it Insuppose it could be a close up lens or teleconverter lens as well or a combination. Not sure what works best with lensbabys.


----------



## FITBMX

I know this is a old thread, but I didn't see it before now. 
Great set. I really want to get a Lensbaby one of these days.


----------



## jcdeboever

I think it would be nice to have it in the bag for that rare instance it may produce the vision. Just can't say that I would have it as my only lens to carry for that day whereas I would be completely comfortable carrying around my 60mm 2.4 macro as my only lens for that day. I think with careful manipulation, I could get similar results from the 60.


----------



## Boboamic

I like the first shot and you managed that background very very well. All shots are focused beautifully, but flower on the first one -won me over


----------



## WhaleDaughter

OGsPhotography said:


> Extension tubes? You mentioned macro kit, I'm not sure what that is.



I have drunk deeply from the fountain of Lensbaby and can answer this question.

There are two parts of the macro kit for the Lensbaby Composer Pro body. The first part is a pair of extension tubes that fit in at the base of the optic (which is removable and from the body of the lens). There is a 16mm and 8 mm extension which can be used separately or combined for super extra closeness.

The second part are glass diopter (I think that's the right word) that screw on to the front of the lens. There is a +4 and a +10, and again these can be used separately or combined. And then these can be combined with the extension tubes and you can really go wild, though there is an inevitable degradation of sharpness as you add more glass in front of the optic.

When I bought my Lensbaby and macro kit and other accessories several years ago, I think the front mounted macro elements were sold as part of the creative kit that also has aperture disks with shapes rather than just holes, and the extension tube set was sold separately. I'm not sure if it's the same now.

The moral of this story is: buy a Lensbaby, they're freakin awesome!


"Rule 408: Time is not the boss of you"


----------



## WhaleDaughter

jcdeboever said:


> I think it would be nice to have it in the bag for that rare instance it may produce the vision. Just can't say that I would have it as my only lens to carry for that day whereas I would be completely comfortable carrying around my 60mm 2.4 macro as my only lens for that day. I think with careful manipulation, I could get similar results from the 60.



I have had more fun taking only my Lensbaby with me when I go out (either the composer pro with double glass optic or the circular fisheye).  In fact I've been thinking lately of getting it back out (I've been very focused on my vintage camera collection for a while). The circular fisheye is a bit quicker to use because it has internal aperture blades, but the composer pro really makes me stop and think about how I want to work the shot with what I've got set up. Though it does help that I prefer photographing things that are not independently mobile so I have the luxury of time to consider and adjust.


"Rule 408: Time is not the boss of you"


----------



## frommrstomommy

oops! This is what I used.. with an old lensbaby 2.0

Amazon.com : Lensbaby Accessory Kit : Digital Camera Accessory Kits : Camera & Photo


----------

